# I skipped work today and I feel horrible



## medotjava (Aug 26, 2014)

for a while now I'v been feeling good about myself, I felt that my anxiety is somewhat..... manageable? so anyways, I applied for this job, a hotel receptionist, which as you guys can imagine is quite stressful for someone with social anxiety having to deal with all these people...and it awful! not two days in and I already called in sick today, I told the boss I wasn't feeling well and I'll do my best to make up for it blah blah blah and to my relief he told me it's ok I can stay at home, because I know if I was to go in today I would have screwed up so bad. 

but what really bothers me the most, it's not really the work that's difficult...I mean I've had some decent conversations with visitors and it wasn't really all that bad, but it's my co workers that I can't get along with! whenever there's no work everybody just everybody just starts talking with everybody and laughing but I'm just sitting their all alone....I did try to talk with them but I just can't find anything to say, or in the very few times that I do it's usually something so irrelevant that they give me the wtf look it's like they're trying to say "have you been listening??" "what a weirdo!" kinda thing...  

I don't know why I'm writing this for, I just felt like I had to.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

These things take time, new people wont just be part of the gang right away.


----------

